# my gear



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Living Room:
Sharp LC52D62U 52" LCD
Onkyo TX-SR505 receiver
DirecTV HR21-700 HD DVR
Xbox w/ XBMC
Xbox 360
HTD in-wall / in-ceiling speakers
subwoofer TBD, currently doing without

Bedroom:

Panasonic TH-42PH10UK 42" plasma
Denon AVR-1507 receiver
DirecTV HR20-100s HD DVR
Pioneer DV-525 DVD player (dying, needs to be replaced)
HTD in-walls x 5
subwoofer TBD, currently doing without (was the Velodyne that's in the HT now)

Home Theater (under construction):

got it - Pioneer AVX-1120-K receiver
got it - Toshiba HD-A3 HD DVD Player
temporary - Velodyne VA 1215 subwoofer - to be replaced by THT LP
temporary - B&W DM602 L&R; CC6 Center; DM601 side surrounds - to be replaced by TBD (TCA Pro-10s tentatively, or TCA Pro-10s for LCR, and Hsu HIW-1s for side / rear surrounds)
planned - Panasonic PT-AE4000 projector
planned - 136" 2.35:1 Seymour A/V DIY AT screen
planned - PS3 Slim and/or Oppo Bluray
planned - XBOX 360
planned - Behringer FBD
planned - ?? rack power conditioner


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for some updates - forgot about this thread until I saw the Chase Home Theater givewaway requirements, so a good reminder to update it now. Much of what was listed above was while I was in the planning stages for my dedicated HT, which is now mostly finished, and some planned gear changed along the way:

Living Room:

-DirecTV HR21-700 HD DVR
+FIOS DVR

Bedroom:

-DirecTV HR20-100s HD DVR
+FIOS set top box
-Pioneer DV-525 DVD player (still sitting there, but no longer connected)
+WD TV Live w/ 1 TB USB drive attached, and also networked to HTPC in HT

Home Theater:

-Velodyne VA 1215 subwoofer (its dead, will try to fix it and use it in the living room again)
+2x THT LP DIY folded horn subs
-B&W DM602 L&R; CC6 Center; DM601 side surrounds 
+6x Chase Home Theater Pro-10s, 1x Sho-10 (center)
+JVC RS-20 projector (decided on this instead of Panasonic PT-AE4000)
+136" wide 2.125:1 Jamestown frame + Seymour A/V screen material screen
+Sony BDP-S380 Bluray player
+XBOX 360 "slim"
+QSC RMX850 power amp for subs
+Behringer FBQ2496 for sub EQ
+Belkin PF30 power conditioner (glorified power strip)
+HTPC (upgraded Dell Dimension 9150) running XBMC
+7x Berkline 13175 powered recliners

Home Office:

+2x TLAH DIY (hybrid) line arrays
+Lepai 2020 T amp (laptop runs foobar2000 with VST plugin for EQ, to sound card, to Lepai, to speakers)

soon to be added - Buttkicker LFE kit (just one shaker to start)


----------

